# Best place for online bulk live food?:)



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey RFUK'ers
Live foods getting a bit expensive now, and I'm lookin into buying bulk online to save some pennies :lol2:

Does anyone know of any good online shops which stock bulb which are good quality and sell at a good price? Just after suppliers of silent cricket, locust etc.


Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Many thanks
Emily: victory:


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

The cheapest i found was Vivariums, Reptile Supplies & Live Food and they stock dubias but they do outsource to a supplier for live food. I am due mealworms from them tommorow.

The next cheapest place and i have heard a lot more recommendations for is Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop and would be my recommendation also. Only downside is they dont appear to stock dubias which i want for my gecko.

As a suggestion though, Have you looked into breeding your own live food? It looks to be quite simple and theres a few guides on here and you tube as well.
I guess its down to space and if you can be bothered with time over cost.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I spend about £100 a week with Live Foods and they have never let me down. Cracking service!


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

I use www.internetreptile.co.uk and www.rickslivefoods.co.uk


----------



## Dannyk79 (Feb 15, 2012)

I get mine from HERE


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Again i know i am a newbie herp and also posted in another thread about size of crickets to feed but i've noticed that the different sites call their sizes different names by different mediums.

For example 2nd shed brown crickets would be classed as small/medium but are smaller than the small mediums on another site. 

Always pay attention to the fine print ^_^


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

tina at sherwood pets does 10 tubs delivered for £14 in the food classifieds.
fast delivery, well filled tubs and quality too


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

We can supply in bulk bags if you email us on [email protected] we can give you a quote for what your after .


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you I've just sent through an email


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

Please have a look at the link below... we offer a full range of tubs and bulk.


----------



## antiguaheat (Jun 21, 2011)

I use   - Home Page owner is very nice not had a problem, good prices on worms as well as hoppers etc:2thumb:


----------

